# Pekiti Tirsia Kali/San Miguel Eskrima Seminar April 30



## lhommedieu (Jan 30, 2005)

Wes Tasker and I will be teaching two seminars this spring.  The first is scheduled for April 30 in Whitestone (Queens) New York.  The second is scheduled for June 4 in Allston (Boston) MA.

The focus of the seminars in New York and Boston will be a comparison of the espada y daga techniques of Pekiti Tirsia Kali (taught by Wes Tasker) and San Miguel Eskrima  (taught by Steve Lamade).  The seminar is thematic insofar as techniques shown in one martial art will be shown to have counterparts in the other. It is therefore appropriate for those with experience in martial arts that employ stick or edged weapons.  Beginners are welcome but are encouraged to bring a partner.

For more information:

http://northshoreac.com/san_miguel_eskrima/seminars.htm

Best,

Steve Lamade


----------



## lhommedieu (Apr 26, 2005)

lhommedieu said:
			
		

> Wes Tasker and I will be teaching two seminars this spring.  The first is scheduled for April 30 in Whitestone (Queens) New York.  The second is scheduled for June 4 in Allston (Boston) MA.



Just a correction (and apologies for the double post): The June 4 seminar described above will be held in at the Martial Arts Research Institute in Salem, Massachusetts.  For contact information:

http://www.mari.cmasdirect.com/site/view/ContactUs.pml

For general information regarding the seminar:

http://northshoreac.com/san_miguel_eskrima/seminars.htm

Best,

Steve Lamade


----------

